# Need a MIDI cc controller for Logic



## Jack Weaver (Feb 4, 2021)

OK people. I need some help.

I need a MIDI cc controller for Logic right now.

My old Korg nanoKontrol2 died. It took me a long time to make it work right. Then it died on me.
I bought a new one and have now spent over a week trying to make it work right. Yes, I’ve done all the factory suggested remedies – multiple, multiple times.

Currently, I have 6 of the 8 faders working. I just can’t get cc1 or cc21 to be seen by Logic (I'm sure Spitfire users will appreciate this). Every day or so it’s a different collection of faders that respond properly_. It’s pretty hard to work now. _

*So… what can I buy right now that has 8 faders (and maybe some knobs) that will properly integrate with Logic?*
Preferably not one with transport controls, but I can't afford to be picky now.

I know that a couple of VI-Control members are in the process of making some great MIDI controllers but I need something to get me thru the night. I'll be more than happy to consider their offerings as time goes on.

Thanks

.

PS - I'll even accept a used unit.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 5, 2021)

Someone on a different forum mentioned this:

https://nakedboards.org/mc8.html

Does anyone have experience with it? In Logic?

.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 5, 2021)

Jack Weaver said:


> OK people. I need some help.
> 
> I need a MIDI cc controller for Logic right now.
> 
> ...


That’s weird. I’ve had issues with the NanoKontrol not being seen by Logic in CC mode and I’ve had issues combining control of the faders with CCs, but not with some of the CCs not being seen by Logic when it’s properly set to CC mode and the Kong plugin is not installed. i assume you tried not loading the Korg plug-in and turning the Nanokontrol to midi output. That’s just to test cc 1 and cc 21. I assume you also tried those assignments on various sliders. And that you tried changing the assignments in the Korg utility?


----------



## Gingerbread (Feb 5, 2021)

What's the throw of those nakedboard faders?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 5, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> That’s weird. I’ve had issues with the NanoKontrol not being seen by Logic in CC mode and I’ve had issues combining control of the faders with CCs, but not with some of the CCs not being seen by Logic when it’s properly set to CC mode and the Kong plugin is not installed. i assume you tried not loading the Korg plug-in and turning the Nanokontrol to midi output. That’s just to test cc 1 and cc 21. I assume you also tried those assignments on various sliders. And that you tried changing the assignments in the Korg utility?


Hi jbuhler,
I have tried all those things and many more, unfortunately. 
It's weird, a couple times I've got it to completely work but the next day the problems just came back.
It's been total chaos. 

.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 5, 2021)

Jack Weaver said:


> Hi jbuhler,
> I have tried all those things and many more, unfortunately.
> It's weird, a couple times I've got it to completely work but the next day the problems just came back.
> It's been total chaos.
> ...


So can you set other CCs?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 5, 2021)

Some the faders work some of the time. Some don’t work at all it changes from day to day. It’s been total chaos. 

.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 5, 2021)

Jack Weaver said:


> Some the faders work some of the time. Some don’t work at all it changes from day to day. It’s been total chaos.
> 
> .


Maybe it’s a bad unit. I mean It can be a pain to get working, but I haven’t had any issues with mine once I got it properly set up.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 5, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Maybe it’s a bad unit. I mean It can be a pain to get working, but I haven’t had any issues with mine once I got it properly set up.


For a temporary replacement, I've ordered an Icon iControls:





__





iControls







iconproaudio.com





I’ll give it a try. Went through the manual. Seems like it’ll get me thru this period.
Done with the nanoKontrol.

It looks remarkably physically similar to the Korg nonKontrol2 without the (unnecessary for me) transport controls. We'll see if it works right with Logic and Catalina. I'll report back when it works - or not.

I'm still on the lookout for a device I can be happy with in the long run. A couple of people on VI Control are talking about making very straight-ahead controllers. I look forward to what they come up with.

.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 6, 2021)

It’s a shame the guy here stopped making the FaderControl. Mine works really well.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Feb 6, 2021)

I’d really like to find a Kenton Control Freak. They were unfortunately discontinued. You can see them in a lot of Spitfire videos. 

So if someone has one for sale please contact me.

.


----------



## Kent (Feb 9, 2021)

I love my iCon Platform X+


----------

